# A Fun Sunday Project



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I've spent the past several weekends "decluttering" and am not going to stop until it's done! :w00t: About a month ago I took a well-earned break and got together with my good friend and fellow quilter, went to the quilt store to pick up a quilt that she left for quilting, and while there saw a sample of a cute patriotic door banner that the quilt shop was offering a half-day start-to-finish class for. We both liked the banner but didn't want or need a class to do it. Besides, I promised myself I was not going to bring home one more piece of fabric to add to a stash that I will probably never get through. But we decided we could figure out the pattern on our own and use up some of our collections of scraps. So we got together again today for some sewing time, had a nice visit, used up some scraps and look what's hanging on my front door now ...


----------



## Nyght (Jun 26, 2011)

That's really beautiful.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Wow. Decluttering, sewing, quilting, AND working a full time job. I feel like a sloth next to you. :w00t: Congratulations on finishing that gorgeous banner in time for 4th of July. It's wonderful. :aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's awesome, Mary! Your door decor is perfect ! It must be in the air as I've been doing some sewing and painting lately.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, Deb. It was a fun, quick and easy project and so rewarding to actually finish something!! It will probably hang there now until it's time for the Christmas wreath. LOL!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey, Brit, are you sewing anything fun ... like clothes for Miss Cosy??? I envy anyone who can paint. Not only do I lack talent for painting on canvas or decorative painting, I'm the world's worst ceiling, wall and woodwork painter, too!! Want to make a trip to Boston? I have some walls and windows needing a paint refresher. And then you could make me some window treatments to match!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Mary, your banner is great. Wish I could get some inspiration to do something constructive but right now I'd rather take a nap:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Very nice, Mary. I've never been very good at sewing, but I am considering making an afghan (just what in Florida with temperatures and humidity over 90)lol If I ever finish it, I'll have to donate it to one of my northern friends or better yet Maltese rescue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - I love it.Simple, not cutesy but just the right touch. It's perfect for the holiday coming up. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I can't sew at all except for counted cross stitch which I used to do until I couldn't see the canvas that well anymore. I should show you some things framed around my house in VT but have given up doing it anymore. I can knit but don't do that in the hot weather. My new "craft":blink: was making Tyler homemade chicken jerky last night. Does that count???


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

That's beautiful, Mary. Such talent! I have no patience for sewing at this point in my life. I'm with Lynda... a nap sounds good to me. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I love it Mary! Is the background color for the star blue? 
I'm w/Sue--not cutesy---just perfect. The best part was probably doing it w/someone else! AND to use up the "scraps"---great idea! It always feels good when two good things come out of something.
If I pass by your house---now I will know where to knock!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*NICE!!:chili:!!*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's beautiful, Mary. I can't sew other than a button, but I used to (remember Home Ec in school?) and really enjoyed it. Also used to crochet, my Grandma taught me 300 years ago and enjoyed that, too.

Brava!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

So pretty! I have so much fabric that I need to figure out what to do with before I think of purchasing any more. I should send it all your way!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

De-cluttering...and quilting? :w00t: Wow, I am envious!!! I'm doing all I can just getting to work and taking care of my yard...taking care of the dogs....well and doing some socializing on the side too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mary -- that's absolutely gorgeous. Love it.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I love it Mary! Is the background color for the star blue?
> I'm w/Sue--not cutesy---just perfect. The best part was probably doing it w/someone else! AND to use up the "scraps"---great idea! It always feels good when two good things come out of something.
> If I pass by your house---now I will know where to knock!


Yes, Sandi, the background color for the star is blue, in the navy family but a shade or two lighter than the blue used for the binding. If you ever are in my neck of the woods you'd better not pass by. In fact, don't even waste time knocking, just come on it!! I think you know I'd do anything possible to convince you guys to come back to the States ... and settle in MA!! Want me to start house hunting for you?

There are two "best parts" of getting together with my friend Jen. We can go months without calling or visiting but when we do connect it's like no time has passed at all. We both love to cook, quilt, cross stitch, read, explore back roads and visit quaint towns. The second "best part" of getting together is that she's an awesome baker ... which I am not! Yesterday's treat was Key Lime Bars ... to die for! Here's a link to the recipe in case anyone is interested: Key Lime Bars - Cooks Illustrated


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> So pretty! I have so much fabric that I need to figure out what to do with before I think of purchasing any more. I should send it all your way!


OMG, Erin, thank you but please don't send it my way!! I used to have time to do so much because I had a 70-minute train ride each way when I worked in Boston. Now that I drive to work outside of the city I have very little time to knit or do cross stitch. So Friday night I hit the yarn stash packed in deep Rubbermaid storage bins in the back of a closet, filled 4 shopping bags full of yarn and donated it all to the yarn pantry at one of my favorite quilt shops. The woman who owns the shop is the MOST community-minded person I know. She has both a yarn pantry and a fabric pantry at her shop and will give yarn and fabric to people if they want to learn to knit or sew but cannot afford to buy the materials needed. She also takes old sewing machines, cleans and fixes them, and will give those away, too, to people who cannot afford to buy one. She was offering free classes over the last few weeks in lots of different sewing techniques. The classes weren't really free, the cost was flashlights, tarps, gift cards to CVS and Walmart, etc., all of which was going to the residents in neighboring towns who suffered losses from the recent tornados.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful, Mary!!

Did someone say napping? That's my favorite hobby. LOL
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mary, your banner is beautiful. 

It's great that you and your friend enjoy such cherished and fun times together.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, Marie. It was a quick scrap project. Some I like, some I don't. This is one of the "like" ones! Jen is a great person, we are so alike in almost everything but our choice of animals. She loves her cat, I love my dogs, but we both love watching birds at our bird feeders.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Yes, Sandi, the background color for the star is blue, in the navy family but a shade or two lighter than the blue used for the binding. If you ever are in my neck of the woods you'd better not pass by. In fact, don't even waste time knocking, just come on it!! I think you know I'd do anything possible to convince you guys to come back to the States ... and settle in MA!! Want me to start house hunting for you?
> 
> You are funny Mary!
> Yes, definitely keep your eyes open . . . but don't put any offers in yet! :HistericalSmiley: We do LOVE your area!
> On Sat. I heard about 3 children who have died just recently in Athens due to a Leishmania disease carried by mosquito. They are not making it public but the vet tech's mom is a nurse & works in the hospital where it happened. I wonder if this is the tip of the iceberg. Just another reason to think about leaving!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

That's nice, Mary


----------

